# 2010 Cannondale Caad 9?



## enriquesilvajr (Apr 13, 2012)

Im getting into the world of cycling and looking for a bike within my $1000 budget.
I saw online a person is selling the 2010 cannondale caad9. they said they upgraded Stock fork was replaced with Cannondale Carbon fiber Slice fork. Seat was upgraded to a Specialized Toupe Ti 143. Brakes were switched to SRAM Rival. Wheels are Shimano RS10 with bladed spokes. Also saying it weighed less than 19lbs for about $1100. Would it be worth it even though they dont make the caad9 anymore? I was just thinking about getting specialized allez or a trek 1.5 in the 2012 models, but this seemed great for the price. im just worried that i wont find parts since they dont make anymore or look crazy because i have a bike that isnt made anymore.
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/2966980421.html here is the website.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

The only thing they don't make anymore is the frame. At least, not in the US. I don't know what other differences there are between that frame and the CAAD 10 frame which is made in Taiwan now. I think both were/are made from the same material. Everything else on the bike is replaceable. In any event, if a frame fails, you junk it and get a new frame anyway. And switch over everything else on the old bike.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The CAAD9 is great but the price seems a bit steep for a 2010. As far as I can see that bike came stock with the Slice Premium fork so I'm not sure why the guy is saying it was upgraded. The saddle "upgrade" (I'm not sure it should be called an upgrade) won't do you any good if the saddle doesn't work fit your butt. It might but it might not.
Finding parts shouldn't be an issue though. You can always replace them with different ones. A lot of road bike components are interchangeable.

You might be able to find a new 2011 CAAD10 with 105 components at a bike shop somewhere for probably not much more. My bike shop is currently listing one for $1,350. Unfortunately it's not a 54 and you're not from around here anyway.


----------



## maveric (Feb 24, 2012)

One of our riders paid 1300 for a 2012 caad10 with ultegra here in socal. 1000 for a 2010 seems a bit much.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, too much IMHO. If you can find a way, stretch yourself and get the CAAD10. It's significantly more bike than the CAAD9, and I'm speaking from first hand experience on that.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree. OP, if you can try and find a NOS (new old stock) '11 CAAD10 you might get the best of both worlds. A new bike (with warranty) and hopefully staying within your budget. I would call around to your local Cannondale dealers to see what they have in stock in your size. If not, maybe you can get the seller of the CAAD9 to drop the price a little if you have a strict budget and can't find a CAAD10 in your price range.





Yamabushi said:


> Yep, too much IMHO. If you can find a way, stretch yourself and get the CAAD10. *It's significantly more bike than the CAAD9,* and I'm speaking from first hand experience on that.


"Significantly." I know we all have different terms and definitions but I am curious to hear yours. I test road the CAAD10 and while a great bike, I wouldn't consider it significantly better than the CAAD9. Better? Sure. It feels stiffer in the front end and has a little more go to it (could be psychological). But really, either frame is great. I prefer the looks of my BBQ CAAD9 but also appreciate the looks of the CAAD10. I would say it is more of a evolutionary change and not revolutionary. But that is just my opinion and I wouldn't say no to having a CAAD10 in my basement either


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

tranzformer said:


> "Significantly." I know we all have different terms and definitions but I am curious to hear yours. I test road the CAAD10 and while a great bike, I wouldn't consider it significantly better than the CAAD9. Better? Sure. It feels stiffer in the front end and has a little more go to it (could be psychological). But really, either frame is great. I prefer the looks of my BBQ CAAD9 but also appreciate the looks of the CAAD10. I would say it is more of a evolutionary change and not revolutionary. But that is just my opinion and I wouldn't say no to having a CAAD10 in my basement either


I had a BBQ CAAD9 for a couple of years and put a lot of mountainous miles on it. No question it was an excellent bike. And, when I test rode a CAAD10 when they first came out, I felt similar to you. It was better, but only a bit. A year later, I picked up a matte black CAAD10-1, quite honestly not expecting so much. Well after putting it through it's paces over the last 7 months, I would without hesitation say that it is SIGNIFICANTLY better in every way! It's stiffer, lighter, more stable and precise on technical descents, and with the S.A.V.E. system provides a more comfortable ride. The biggest disparity is high speed technical descents. The CAAD9 was no slouch, but the CAAD10 is a clear cut superior descender! In summation, the CAAD9 is an excellent bike, but if you can get the CAAD10, there's no contest... get the CAAD10!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

It would be safe to say that the Caad 9 is much better than anything that Trek or Specialized is currently or ever offered in aluminum.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

I just picked up a 2010 CAAD 9 -4 with with a grand total of 55 miles on it for $650. That was a smoking deal, but I think. $800-$900 would be fair. The bike retailed for 1799.99.


----------



## enriquesilvajr (Apr 13, 2012)

Soooo would it be better to buy a cannondale entry level bike than trek or specialized? from reading reviews and such I here their aluminium bikes are better and way lighter


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

It just seems like Cannondale embraces the aluminum bike and tries to actualy make the best bike they can. One that is as good or better than most carbon bikes out there. Trek and Specialized seem to just see aluminum as "entry level".
I've been riding my 2002 caad 5 a lot lately. I just feels so fast and nimble. I plan on using that as my main race bike this year.
My caad 9 is maybe a bit more comfy in the back end than the 5. But I just put a brand new set of Vittoria Rubino's in a 25mm on last night, 105 psi in the back and 100psi in the front and it now rides like buttah.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

T K said:


> It would be safe to say that the Caad 9 is much better than anything that Trek or Specialized is currently or ever offered in aluminum.



Agreed. In the US the CAAD offers the best Al performance frame for the money. If I lived in Europe I would have to throw the Canyon Ultimate Al onto my list of frames to try.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Yamabushi said:


> I had a BBQ CAAD9 for a couple of years and put a lot of mountainous miles on it. No question it was an excellent bike. And, when I test rode a CAAD10 when they first came out, I felt similar to you. It was better, but only a bit. A year later, I picked up a matte black CAAD10-1, quite honestly not expecting so much. Well after putting it through it's paces over the last 7 months, I would without hesitation say that it is SIGNIFICANTLY better in every way! It's stiffer, lighter, more stable and precise on technical descents, and with the S.A.V.E. system provides a more comfortable ride. The biggest disparity is high speed technical descents. The CAAD9 was no slouch, but the CAAD10 is a clear cut superior descender! In summation, the CAAD9 is an excellent bike, but if you can get the CAAD10, there's no contest... get the CAAD10!



You have obviously had more time on a CAAD10 then I have. So thanks for your experience.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

The BB30 makes CAAD9 worth it. Even, if not made in USA. Pay no more than $900 for it.


----------

